# Cutting holes in plaster walls



## Waco (May 22, 2008)

The metal mesh is a whole different issue. Usually, I have encountered it only where ceilings and walls join, but I have seen it used in place of wooden lathe.

The few I encountered that used metal mesh instead of lathe, I cut my openings and let the mudman put a hot patches on them.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

newenergy said:


> re: Fein multi-master
> 
> Does this thing hold up to a lot of use? Are the blades/attachments expensive? Would you use it for cutting aluminum railing? EMT?
> 
> I watched a youtube demonstration and a guy was cutting some piece of metal that he was holding right on his leg. Is the end of this thing gonna give him a scratch if it hits his leg or cut through like he's made out of butter?


The Multimaster is a terrific tool, however, it's not much good for cutting metal. The manual suggests only cutting metal 1/16 or less. It's not for doing Sawzall-style demo and chopping through nails.

(Maybe the diamond blade will do it? Haven't tried that one.)

For cutting out a box in plaster, you could use the Multimaster to cut away the plaster, then "Fein-tune" (ha ha) your cut so that your box holes would both be right over a lath. Then you can screw right to the lath. That's if you are using the metal box, which I like for the adjustability.

Where the multimaster really shines is flush cutting. I used it to cut away some floorboards that were right up against a baseboard and it did a great job.


----------

